# Von IDE auf AHCI umstellen (Vista), ohne Neuinstallation des OS



## gsus83 (26. Januar 2008)

Da sicher der ein oder andere vergessen hat, seine Festplatten im BIOS von IDE auf AHCI zu stellen, bevor er das OS installiert hat und dennoch gerne Vorteile moderner Platten wie NCQ nutzen möchte, aber sein Betriebssystem nicht neu installieren will.

*Hier eine kleine Anleitung dazu:*
(Auszug einer Support-Seite von Microsoft)
*http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976*

Achtung: Die unkorrekte Verwendung des Registrierungseditors kann schwerwiegende Probleme verursachen, die das gesamte System betreffen und eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems erforderlich machen. Microsoft kann nicht garantieren, dass Probleme, die von einer falschen Verwendung des Registrierungseditors herrühren, behoben werden können. Benutzen Sie den Registrierungseditor auf eigene Verantwortung. Zur Behebung des Problems aktivieren Sie den AHCI-Treiber in der Registrierung, bevor Sie die Einstellungen für den SATA-Modus des Startlaufwerks ändern.

*Gehen Sie hierzu folgendermaßen vor:*
1. Beenden Sie alle Windows-basierten Programme. 
2. Klicken Sie auf Start, geben Sie regedit im Feld Suche starten ein, und drücken Sie anschließend die [EINGABETASTE]. 
3. Wenn das Dialogfeld Benutzerkontensteuerung eingeblendet wird, klicken Sie auf Fortsetzen. 
4. Klicken Sie auf den folgenden Unterschlüssel in der Registrierung:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
5. Klicken Sie im rechten Fensterbereich in der Spalte Name mit der rechten Maustaste auf Start und klicken Sie anschließend auf Ändern. 
6. Geben Sie im Feld Wert den Wert 0 ein, und klicken Sie anschließend auf OK. 
7. Klicken Sie im Menü Datei auf Beenden, um den Registrierungseditor zu beenden.

Dann einen Neustart durchführen und im BIOS von IDE auf AHCI stellen.
Wichtig: Boot Device Priority und Boot Settings überprüfen!!!

Wenn der PC hochgefahren ist, sollten nun die Treiber für die Geräte (HDD´s usw.) von Vista automatisch installiert werden, sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, empfiehlt es sich über die Installations DVD von Vista eine Reparatur vorzunehmen um eventuell fehlende Treiber zu laden.
Danach ist ein Neustart erforderlich.

In einigen Fällen sollte es in betracht gezogen werden eine aktuelle Version des Intel Matrix Storage Manager zu installieren. Diesen kann man sich auf der Intel Homepage downloaden, oder von den Downloadseiten der Mainboardhersteller (nicht immer aktuell).

*http://support.intel.com/support/de/chipsets/imsm/*


----------



## mFuSE (2. Februar 2008)

hat bei mir damals nicht funktionert, es kam nur ein bluescreen beim Boot - kein Bootlaufwerk erkannt ...

Im IDE Modus (oder wenn man wie bei mir von AHIC auf RAID wechseln will) diese reg Datei ausführen:




> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> ; Der Treiber iaStor.sys muss vorher in das Verzeichnis
> ; (Windows\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys) kopiert werden
> ...



Funtzt fürn Intel 8 und 9 Raid ...


----------



## Driver (3. Februar 2008)

eine frage dazu...
wenn ich das umstelle, werden dann die platten im windows-betrieb erkannt, wenn ich diese in den wechselrahmen per sata anschließe?
momentan ist das bei mir nicht der fall!


----------



## gsus83 (3. Februar 2008)

theoretisch ja, da hot-plug nur im ahci-modus unterstützt wird.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (16. April 2009)

so das umstellen hat super geklappt...
der hot-plug funzt aber leider nur in eine richtung...heißt: ich kann die festplatten abziehen und sie werden im explorer nicht mehr aufgelistet...allerdings werden sie wenn ich sie wieder anschließe nicht im explorer/sys erkannt. weiß da jemand rat?!

thx


----------



## Lexx (16. April 2009)

Das Hot-Plugging für SATA ist ein Mythos.

Im Sinne der Langlebigkeit deiner Daten und der Platte würde ich in Betrieb
weder anstecken noch abziehen.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (16. April 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Das Hot-Plugging für SATA ist ein Mythos.
> 
> Im Sinne der Langlebigkeit deiner Daten und der Platte würde ich in Betrieb
> weder anstecken noch abziehen.



aha....jetzt bin ich verwirrt! wieso mythos?! funktioniert das nirgends oder wie!?
ich wollte sie ja auch nicht jeden tag alle 5 min raus und rein stecken!


----------



## feivel (16. April 2009)

danke für den tipp, mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, dass meine festplatte noch auf ide steht, aber ich war zu faul neuzuinstallieren, hat wunderbar funktioniert und ich kanns mir jetzt sparen...hab auch irgendwie das gefühl, windows startet etwas schneller


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2009)

NCQ ist in der Praxis nicht spürbar. Von Daher lass ich meien Festplatten auf IDE. Macht nur alles einfacher.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (17. April 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> NCQ ist in der Praxis nicht spürbar. Von Daher lass ich meien Festplatten auf IDE. Macht nur alles einfacher.


wieso einfacher?! was ist den schwerer mit ahci?!


----------



## feivel (17. April 2009)

mir kommts zumindest beim booten schneller vor...


----------

